# [CAR INSTALLS] What apps/tweaks/mods are you running on your N7?



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys... it's me again. 

A user sent me a PM yesterday asking which apps most of us are using and also the tweaks (screen timeouts, Tasker profiles/tasks, etc, etc, etc). While I was answering him I realized all this info was actually scattered all over the install threads/USBROM thread and does not provide a clear answer. Realizing this I though... "Why not create a single thread that would hold all this info to help new people out?".

And so this thread is born. It's not mine... belongs to all of us. Feel free to post anything you might find helpful to others looking to start their own projects. For the "veterans" remember we've all been in their position when we started our projectes and needed help from others at some point.

I will be linking your posts on this one, so I'd like to ask you guys to post all your stuff in one post only, to keep the info concentrated, and edit that same post every time you have something to add. You can obviously make new posts to tell people you've added something to your post. Uh... confusing? lol

Cheers!! 

[hr]
*User Posts:*
[post='1202930']Kookie_Monster[/post], [post='1203050']nickknack[/post]

[hr]
Timur's USB ROM

*Threads of Interest:*
Chargers being used
Charging tests
Easycap Module
Kookie's Mod Shop
Beats + XLouder sound mod
Flashable Softkeys

*Projects:*
Kookie_Monster
naiku
dcplaya
jmcguire525
Kuchar09
leolulz
RED ZMAN
Ion
a7788

(you have your own project you'd like to see linked here? just send me the link...








)


----------



## a7788 (May 13, 2013)

Kookie_Monster said:


> Hey guys... it's me again.
> 
> A user sent me a PM yesterday asking which apps most of us are using and also the tweaks (screen timeouts, Tasker profiles/tasks, etc, etc, etc). While I was answering him I realized all this info was actually scattered all over the install threads/USBROM thread and does not provide a clear answer. Realizing this I though... "Why not create a single thread that would hold all this info to help new people out?".
> 
> ...


Thanks for this  is it possible you can run through your tasker profiles and set up? I need to set mine up this weekend but will be good if I can have a starting point and some ideas.

Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

a7788 said:


> Thanks for this  is it possible you can run through your tasker profiles and set up? I need to set mine up this weekend but will be good if I can have a starting point and some ideas.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I could... if only I could remember what I set them up for. lol

I've been mostly beta-testing, making mods and helping Timur out for the past 2/3 months or so. My N7 launcher home is completely empty. There's not a single icon, widget or whatever on it. lol I will be resuming my install during this month, so hopefully I will be able to help you guys a little more then.


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

*Kookie_Monster's post*

*Apps*
_*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*__*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*_UI-related apps:
Apex Launcher Pro
GMD GestureControl (gesture shortcuts, allows navigation bar hiding) (replaced by LMT Launcher)
LMT Launcher (gesture shortcuts and pie-format navigation menu with auto-hide, cool replacement for the navigation bar)
Simple Image Wallpaper Free (live wallpaper that implements images without cropping)
Desktop VisualizeR (custom icons)
Ultimate Custom Widget (UCCW) (need I explain? lol)
Minimalistic Text (custom text-only icons/widgets)
Dock Clock (full screen clock)


Media-related apps:
Poweramp Full Version (unlock app) (I quit using this one after all the implements made by Timur on USB ROM / Apollo)
Audio Glow Music Visualizer
Media Buttons (media customizable widget) (replaced by UCCW)
Music Popup (popup showing Artist name, album name and photo, and song) (replaced by Tune Announcer)
Tune Announcer (same as the above, only better)
musiXmatch Lyrics Player (needed by Poweramp to display lyrics)
MX Player
TuneIn Radio
StickMount (stoped using this one after CM implemented the built-in external storage)
aVIa Media Player (sharing media files with other androids)


Sat-Nav/Car-related apps:
FuelLog - Car Management
Mais Gasolina Mobile (Portuguese app that shows gas stations and prices)
TMN Drive HD (Portuguese map with voice navigation)
Navigon Europe
m.Portagem (Portuguese highway tolls calculator)


Misc. apps:
Tasker
ASTRO File Manager
Root Explorer
Titanium Backup
Battery Stats Plus
Tablet Talk

I will be updating this post with other apps and also the Tasker profiles.


----------



## nickknack (Jun 5, 2013)

Good thread idea. I have my N7 set up with a 2.1A cig lighter charger, into a USB DAC with volume knob, into head unit mounted under the seat. My apps are nothing too unusual but they work well!

How it looks installed (homescreen not yet set up for the car)










My apps:
Timur's USB Audio ROM of course
Poweramp for music
Google Nav/Maps for guidance
TuneIn for Radio
Ulysses Speedometer
Racedroid for measuring 0-60 etc
UCCW
Tasker (At the moment, only used to lock the tablet when the car is off, and adjust brightness according to time of day)
Standard Android clock widget
GMD GestureControl
A "screenshot" (very lazy I know). The little media buttons in the corner have since been removed because I wasn't using them, looks a bit tidier now. I think the only change I might make is those status bar media buttons. My car is a Subaru Liberty B4 in case anyone is curious about the background.


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

@nickknack

Tidy and simple UI, big icons... just the way it should be. 

What's that widget you're using to set the track playing?


----------



## nickknack (Jun 5, 2013)

Kookie_Monster said:


> @nickknack
> 
> Tidy and simple UI, big icons... just the way it should be.
> 
> What's that widget you're using to set the track playing?


That's just a standard power amp widget, then resized to hide the media buttons. I have a feeling it's the 4x2, then resized to 4x1 but not 100% sure. Have a play around!


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

nickknack said:


> That's just a standard power amp widget, then resized to hide the media buttons. I have a feeling it's the 4x2, then resized to 4x1 but not 100% sure. Have a play around!












So many hours spent searching to achieve that outcome... and all it took was to resize a widget...























PS: messing with it I found that is part of the new widget pack, which wasn't available back when I was looking for it. Thanks though.


----------



## nickknack (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ricren (Apr 20, 2013)

Excelent thread idea. Thanks for that.

One thing that I'm researching for my car install are improvements on the DSP modules /Equalizers/ and general sound Quality issues. There's not much for android yet and they say that android do not support 24 bit yet? . Sad to say, the iPad sounds better.


----------



## a7788 (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone managed to get Whatsapp working on their tablet with they're current number?
I installed the whatsapp APK file and after running through the text verification (which obviously fails) it gets to a stage where it calls the number with a code at which point it works fine, but unfortunately you can only use the 1 number on 1 device - so this is the bit that I'm stuck at.

Would like something like tablet talk which works with whatsapp so when I get a message on my phone it displays it on the tablet, anyone got this working?


----------



## Hydro (Mar 26, 2013)

Nobody use google play music ?


----------



## replicant (Jun 25, 2011)

I do and wish more folks did too.. i came across an awesome app on xda that pulls your google music library into many popular apps like poweramp, etc. so you can use poweramp and play your google music (doesn't work with the all-access/radio thing though). i think its called googlemusicfs or gmusicfs or something similar.


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

Heyyyyyy... where's all the "veterans" at?!

C'mon guys... share your configs. From what I can see on Timur's thread there's people starting projects every day. I'm sure this will definitely come in handy to them.


----------



## replicant (Jun 25, 2011)

yes please! i finally have started installing all my hardware, but am not 100% on all the software.. would be good to get a consensus of what all of you folks have done with your software setups/ui/taskersetups/etc.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 26, 2013)

What i'm going to do (removable tablet) :

-> NFC tag for nexus 4 --> Enable bluetooth + tethering and wait for nexus 7 +connection to stereo ( for answer to phone call ) / silent mode

-> NFC tag for nexus 7 --> Enable bluetooth (tablettalk + internet) / Enable GPS / Launch Music (Google music)

So i can use my phone's internet to use gps / mail / browser and i can reply to sms and phone call with tablet talk. If i answer call, tablet talk stop music from nexus 7, and use stereo's mic to speack.


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

Hydro said:


> What i'm going to do (removable tablet) :
> 
> -> NFC tag for nexus 4 --> Enable bluetooth + tethering and wait for nexus 7 +connection to stereo ( for answer to phone call ) / silent mode
> 
> ...


Nice setup mate!


----------



## Hydro (Mar 26, 2013)

Someone know how to have quick setting in tablet mode like normal mode ?


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

Kookie_Monster said:


> Heyyyyyy... where's all the "veterans" at?!


My set up is really basic in terms of apps/tweaks etc. Outside of Apollo, Waze, Sirius XM and Slacker, there is really not much else I currently use. That may evolve as time goes on, but for now I am keeping things simple.

I do need to install one of the fuel tracking apps though, that might well come in handy.


----------

